# 40 to 43" FHD LED TV required within 50-55K



## surya_sapui (Sep 24, 2016)

Dear guys ,

I need a 40 to 43" FHD LED TV required within 50-55K.
i searched for palsma TV but its not akindly suggest


1. Budget?
*Upto 55K*

2. Display type and size?
*40" to 43" LED FULL HD*

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
*FHD movies & Games.*

4. Ports Required?
*2 or more HDMIs and USB (is there anything else? )*

5. Preferred choice of brand?
*Sony, LG, Panasonic*

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
*Not Yet*

7. Any other info that you want to share.
*smart features & 3D if available.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2016)

IMO, a 1440p monitor would be much better if you plan to game more than you watch movies. 

Also, which GPU would you be using?


----------



## surya_sapui (Sep 24, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, a 1440p monitor would be much better if you plan to game more than you watch movies.
> 
> Also, which GPU would you be using?




thanks for your suggestion but i need a LED TV


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 24, 2016)

What GPU do you have dude?


----------



## surya_sapui (Sep 24, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> What GPU do you have dude?




Zotac GTX 1060


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow!! I can see how disinterested you are in typing lol . Is it the GTX 1060 3GB or the 6GB variant? If it is latter then whether is it the Mini or AMP edition? Guess those 2 questions will tell us which exact GPU you have.


----------



## surya_sapui (Sep 25, 2016)

Dude, kindly suggest a led TV, not interested in GPU.


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2016)

You can get this if tv watching movie is only priority
LED TV 43PUT7791/V7 | Philip

but if you want to play games then this one 
101cm (40) FHD Flat Smart TV K5570 Series


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

^could you tell me what features to look for if buying TV for *Games *+ Movies?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^could you tell me what features to look for if buying TV for *Games *+ Movies?



Low response time, preferably 5ms or less, good coverage of colour spectrum, good viewing angles and at least 1080p resolution.

On the connectivity side, at least a HDMI, DVI-D or DisplayPort.


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^could you tell me what features to look for if buying TV for *Games *+ Movies?



You should first consider if your GPU can support that resolution suppose you have a old graphics card and you bought a 4k TV and that would be total disaster.

Then look for panel type IPS better viewing angle but lower contrast ratio while VA has better contrast ratio but not so great viewing angle then you should consider panel refresh rate panel with low refresh rate it will show you blurry image with fast action then you should look for tv with atleast 3 HDMI ports.


----------

